# set up advice please!!!



## nanochrimislover2009 (May 20, 2009)

does any1 know what fish should be kept in the same conditions as nanochromis transvestitus (soft and acidic water) as im in the process of setting up a 240l tank for these wonderfull fish,advice wanted please on fish species i can keep with these


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu may try with Anomalochromis thomassi.
xris


----------

